# SPRAYING RAPTOR LINER



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

I have the U-Pol raptor sprayed on my CJ8 and it hasn’t faded. 
Sprayed it in 2008.
Not sure how it will work on fiberglass. 
Just wanted to give you a heads up the product (if they still make it the same way etc).


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Google is your friend. I’m sure there are a bunch of resources and discussions online.
I would rough up with 80 grit, clean, dry then spray it. As with anything, prep is key to good adhesion. Don’t leave any glossy spots, rough her up real well.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I've used 60 grit and a wire cup on an angle grinder. It may not look it in the pics, but it has a pretty good scuff.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

60-80grit, cup brush, wax and grease remover using wet rag/dry rag method several time. Spray! High pressure and greater distance = more texture, low pressure/ less distance = less texture


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

And 4 quarts is not enough to do inside the hull, both decks and console.......don't ask


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

fishnpreacher said:


> And 4 quarts is not enough to do inside the hull, both decks and console.......don't ask


I sprayed at 50 psi, and that gave me the finish I was looking for


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

fishnpreacher said:


> And 4 quarts is not enough to do inside the hull, both decks and console.......don't ask


I’m gonna post it on here now too! 
To calculate the amount of material needed to cover an area... 
Sq ft x thickness desired in mils\1604 
This will get you the approximate amount of mixed material in gallons. Round up to next qt minimum. Works for any paint or coating


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Also it's tint-able and might want to tone down the white deck for glare.
Just a thought.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Rollbar said:


> Also it's tint-able and might want to tone down the white deck for glare.
> Just a thought.


Did that, I went with a desert tan called "shoreline beige"


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

End result pics?


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

firecat1981 said:


> End result pics?


I had to order more, I'll get some up after I get it finished


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Got 2 more qts. of Raptor UPS yesterday, got it sprayed today. I also bought some enamel oil based for some touch up in hard to reach and possibly future damaged areas. It is presently 85* with an 80% humidity, and everything is sitting out in the sun to get as much cure as possible before the afternoon thunder showers roll through, then hopefully tomorrow I'll pull tape and set the decks back on.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

One more


----------

